# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Φτηνό ασύρματο δίκτυο??

## wisdompa

Μια φίλη μου δεν εχει γραμμή τηλεφώνου στο σπιτι της και θέλει να αποκτήσει μόνο νετ...Εχει λαπτοπ και σκέφτηκε να αποκτήσει αρύρματο ιντερνετ με στικάκι.....Αλλά ποιο συμφέρει πιο πολύ; Θέλει τουλάχιστον 2GB και 25-30 ευρώ το μήνα χρέωση..

Υπάρχει κάτι καλό εν όψη εορτών?

----------


## raspoutiv

μονοπωλιακές συνθήκες και σε αυτό τον τομέα. από ότι ξέρω τα φτηνότερα πακέτα πάνε κάπου στα 20 ευρώ/μήνα. η διαφορά στις εταιρίες, δεν πάει με τα 1-2 ευρώ πάνω, αν υπάρχει κι αυτή, αλλά με το σήμα που έχει σπίτι σου.

σε κάθε περίπτωση, προτείνω να κάνει κανονική σύνδεση. η οικονομική διαφορά είναι μικρή και χρηστικά είναι πολύ καλύτερα - ακόμα

τώρα αν έχουν προσφορές... τι να σου πω. παζάρι είναι με μεταπωλητικές εταιρίες ή τα ίδια τα τμήματα marketing τους

----------

